# صوره صوره وخطوه خطوه اصنع راديوهات متنوعه



## safe2011 (18 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا الموقع يعرض لكم بالصور والشرح طريقه صنع عده راديوهات متنوعه و طريقه زياده قوتها 

وايضا فى الصفحات الاخيره يعرض طريقه عمل اذاعه على ال اف ام 
اجمل ما فى الموقع انه يعرض كل شىء بالصور الواضحه بدءا من المكونات مكون مكون ملحوظه المكونات بسيطه ورخيصه ) حتى نهايه العمل
وفى النهايه يشرح فكره عمل الجهاز او طريقه عمله

الموقع صغير ومساحته كله اقل من 5 ميجا :3: 


الموقع :15: 


www.geocities.com/radios2010

مفاجئه الموقع يشرح فى احد صفحاته طريقه حقيقيه تحقيق المكاسب الماديه فعلا من الانترنت
ومازال هناك العديد من الطرق الجارى وضعها
الطريقه الاولى على هذه الصفحه :33: 

www.geocities.com/radios2010/page0.html

منقول للافاده
safe2011:55:


----------



## التنين المدلع (27 مايو 2007)

1000 1000 1000 1000 10000
شكر


----------



## مجدى الوكيل (31 مايو 2007)

شكرا موقع جميل


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## علاء الحوارات (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووررر


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (22 يونيو 2007)

http://www.1dustrie.com/khi3.msi


----------



## katshe (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## karam communicatio (29 يونيو 2007)

شكراا عالموقع


----------



## صالح التميمي (30 يونيو 2007)

موضوع رائع يستحق التثبيت


----------



## bebo13 (1 يوليو 2007)

كل الشكر علي الموقع المتميز وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## never.before (5 يوليو 2007)

thanks......................


----------



## Muharib (5 يوليو 2007)

Realy Thanks


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## soyaso2009 (6 يوليو 2007)

جعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alnbaley (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز الرجاء الحذر عند استعمال الموقع الثاني حيث انه يحتوي على فايروس


----------



## anwaar (6 يوليو 2007)

جعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك لك فيها


----------



## محمدسعيد72 (12 يوليو 2007)

1000 شكر ... جارى التجربه


----------



## نجوه (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## كمال_حامد (15 يوليو 2007)

مشكور علي الاجتهاد اخي الفاضل لكن لدي سؤال وهو اين اجد الاسوليتر دات الاربع ارجل فهي عندنا غير موجوده عند محل الالكترونيات


----------



## محمود الخوالده (16 يوليو 2007)

مشكور ررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## madmax (20 يوليو 2007)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا لك


----------



## Jenen (23 يوليو 2007)

موقع مميز مشكور جزاك الله الخير.


----------



## محمدالديب (25 يوليو 2007)

شكر للاخ العضو


----------



## محمدالديب (25 يوليو 2007)

شكر للاخ العضو


----------



## المهندس طارق1 (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووور:77:


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (26 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراص


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (26 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وكثرمن امثالك


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (26 يوليو 2007)

أدامك الله ذخراً للوطن


----------



## AHMADALRJOUB (26 يوليو 2007)

:55: :81: :83:


----------



## عادل رمضان (27 يوليو 2007)

مفيش منه عربي


----------



## fakir (27 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز ، شكرا على الموقع، و لكن ارى ان احذر الاخوة، فإحدى الصفحات ملغمة و تحوي فيروس Redolf.N ، 
تحياتي.


----------



## laptop engineer (27 يوليو 2007)

موقع اكثر من راااااااااااااااائع وشكرا


----------



## anwaar (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## معزوزة (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو الكينج (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الموقع


----------



## geniusse01 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا باشا على الموقع.


----------



## labseeker (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## الداخلية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جيد جدا جدا


----------



## عزو الجزائري (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (14 فبراير 2008)

fakir قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز ، شكرا على الموقع، و لكن ارى ان احذر الاخوة، فإحدى الصفحات ملغمة و تحوي فيروس Redolf.N ،
> تحياتي.



بالفعل الصفحة في الرابط الثاني ملغمة ..


----------



## سليمان س ر (15 فبراير 2008)

الموقع الاول رائع اما الثاني فاوقفه المضاد للفيروس و لا ادري لماذا؟الرجاء التاكد من الموقع الثاني!!!


----------



## الملاك النائم (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## rasha2 (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## labseeker (17 فبراير 2008)

hhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## كحل الليل (18 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ضوء الشمس (18 فبراير 2008)

الف ششششششششششششششكر والله يعطيك العافية على جهودك


----------



## مقداد التكريتي (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## asaeng (21 فبراير 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## hilal_bn (21 فبراير 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## mazenk15 (22 فبراير 2008)

شكراً وما قصرت


----------



## محب الشرقية (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فكرى XXX (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام و الجميع بالف خير بالعام الجديد


----------



## haci farid (26 ديسمبر 2008)

_*الموقع يحتوي على فيروس قاتل ومن دخله فهو الخاسر...

*_​


----------



## abdalkebir (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكوووووررر

مشكوووووررر​*​


----------



## سرمد البغدادي (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا اخ محمد عبد الحميد ماقصرت


----------



## skynet (22 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموقع القيم


----------



## tl01001 (25 يناير 2010)

merci merci merci merci


----------



## عمارنوكيا (27 يناير 2010)

*1000 1000 1000 1000 10000
شكر*​


----------



## salahalagbre (12 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رائع يستحق التثبيت*​


----------



## khaled hariri (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## khaled hariri (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## استاذ سعيد (8 يونيو 2010)

هذه هى الرسالة التى تظهر فى الموقع الاول
Sorry, the GeoCities web site you were trying to reach is no longer available.


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## eng-qaid (13 يناير 2011)

thank you soo much


----------



## المهندس حربي (29 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خييير ع جهدك لفكن يا اخي الرابط الان لا يعمل ربما تم تغييره ممكن تساعديني بإن تحصل ع كذا موقع يساعدني بصناعة الراديو مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## alraoe (30 مارس 2012)

اخى الكريم ارابط لايعمال


----------



## coolnessengineer (3 سبتمبر 2012)

[h=1]Sorry, the GeoCities web site you were trying to reach is no longer available.[/h]
أخي الكريم الرابط لايعمل لي فتره أبحث عن موقع يشرح صنع الراديو بأسهل طريقه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر حمدان جميل (12 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع يستحق التثبيت


----------

